
Google recently launched a similar to our app product, should we continue? - Dadits
Hey everyone, a question:<p>We have launched our application around 4 months ago, but last week we&#x27;ve discovered that Google recently launched a very similar product. And now we are in doubt - should we continue with our app or should we start thinking about another idea? WDYT?<p>More details:<p>Our app - Plyvie - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.plyvie.com
Google&#x27;s new app - Audience Connect - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;create.withgoogle.com&#x2F;tools&#x2F;audience-connect<p>Plyvie is a platform that helps to present interactively, you can upload your presentation, add polls, ask questions, etc., the audience can connect to a presentation with their devices. And Google launched an app with similar features and a similar idea - bring more engagement to the audience.<p>Some points that we&#x27;ve identified so far:
- Both apps solve the core problem<p>- Plyvie is not limited to Google Slides<p>- with Plyvie, you don&#x27;t have to install anything and you can launch a presentation directly from a phone or tablet, not only from the laptop, you can make the presentation even without a projector<p>- Plyvie shows slide on the viewer&#x27;s device and thus keep the user&#x27;s focus on presentation constantly<p>- Plyvie has an audio stream and slides sync to support remote presentations<p>- Plyvie records a presentation in the background while a presenter is presenting and will allow to publish it to presenter&#x27;s channel<p>Thanks!
======
epc
Target Powerpoint users, don't forget about Google Slides users but target
Powerpoint. The probability that Google Audience Connect will die a slow death
due to negligence is high. Don't try competing with Google, all you need to do
is outlast the useful lifespan of Audience Connect.

------
mywacaday
I think you're looking at it the wrong way, google just validated your idea.
Remember you don't need to be a monopoly, you just need to be able to grow.
Whats your long term goal, own company, acqi-hire, sale? There is plenty of
scope for more than one product in the market no matter what you choose.

------
Blakestr
Webinars are a big thing and most users get invited to many of them, however,
usually there is no interaction. If there is a chance to ask a question, it is
usually confined to some VIP's who are involved in the webinars themselves.

I think Google just makes things just in case it magically goes viral. But in
this case, you're going to have to make this grow by targeting the right
customers.

You could also partner with a company that has PowerPoint libraries and offer
this type of service to extend their functionality. (I guess they COULD copy
some aspect of it as well but that's something else you'd need to plan for in
any case) In the fire service we use target solutions (aka target slavery) ,
which is essentially a platform that lets users upload powerpoints as part of
a training library. But there is NO interactivity, you are lucky to get survey
monkey at the end.

------
alexnewman
Google has some advantages but so do you.

\- Love your user, get them to fight for you. \- People are mad at google and
don't trust them \- Google slides are a distant 3rd in the powerpoint keynote
fight. Embrace what people use.

------
Jeremy1026
To be fair, you launched GoToMeeting. You brought a product into a marketplace
that already had a huge player. Might as well keep pushing on until you can't
push on any more, or until you unseat a giant.

------
throwaway13000
Well, google cannot make their product with MS stack. But you can! So everyone
using MS office online can use your product.

Even though Google docs is free, Notion is making enough money to keep it
sustainable. You can do something similar.

------
dstainer
You never know, they’re app might get the Google Reader app treatment

------
benologist
Build a tool to export data from Google's product to yours and wait for their
shutdown notice.

------
lucianboboc
Yes, google is known for shutting down many products

